# Iron, the Great Protector - its Removal from Society



## Will Scarlet (Mar 24, 2021)

There seems to be a lot of either confusion or nonsense spoken about iron. You can read that Cast iron was invented by the Chinese in the 5th Century BC. That _"Wrought iron" was originally a type of cast iron with a low carbon content, making the iron more malleable and flexible while still retaining much of its durability; this was the type of iron originally used for iron-based construction (the great bridges spanning the world's major rivers were originally crafted from, or reinforced with, wrought iron), and for weapon smithing as well. From a purely material perspective, the distinguishing characteristic of wrought iron is that it has inclusions of silicon and sulfur – slag – which are leftover from the process by which the metal is extracted from the ore. Wrought iron is truly the classical form of iron, and back before the mass production of steel through the Bessemer process, this was the most commonly available form of iron, as steel was far more expensive.”_






Iron Smelting​
So wrought iron is cast iron, only different. Then you can read that the casting of iron was only possible when blast furnaces became available during the Industrial Revolution which gave sufficient heat to melt the iron ore. However, this also allowed the production of steel from iron ore, therefore wrought iron became obsolete. The term “wrought iron” was then attached to objects forged from iron by hand. Which was how they did it before the blast furnaces because the normal blacksmith wasn’t able to melt iron ore and pour it into a mould. All he could manage was to heat it until it became malleable and them beat it into shape. Confused? We’ve only just begun, there’s more to come.

“_In early times the employment of iron in the arts was much restricted by reason of its dull exterior and brittleness. There existed, moreover, among the Romans a certain religious prejudice against the metal, whose use in many ceremonies was wholly proscribed. This prejudice appears to have been due to the fact that iron weapons were held jointly responsible with those who wielded them for the shedding of human blood; inasmuch as swords, knives, battle-axes, lance and spear points, and other implements of war were made of iron.” (Sacred Texts)_

Too brittle for use in “the arts”, but fine to use as an anvil, a chisel, sword, shield or an axe. Sounds like nonsense. Then you can read that they had methods for hardening iron, namely quenching (rapid cooling) and tempering (high temperature with slow cooling), but according to other sources, this was mainly used for steel and iron _alloys_. You will also hear that the purest form of iron comes from meteorites, not iron ore.





Iron Cauldrons​
The one ancient and universal characteristic of iron is its value as protection against evil spirits, malevolent intentions or psychic attack. The typical witch’s cauldron is a stereotype of this which stems from the many legendary magical cauldrons within the Celtic tradition. Iron’s magnetic and conductive qualities should be mentioned here also. Iron objects, such as horseshoes, would be seen adorning houses both inside and out as protection against poltergeist, malevolent spirits and the mischievous Fae folk, also known as ‘The Gentry’, faeries, goblins etc. These days we’ve been manipulated into referring to such things as aliens, unfortunately. There is a mine of information on this here: Iron as Protective Charm.





Fe or Fae?​
Picture the scene: up until the mass production of steel and aluminium, every house had many iron implements within and around it. Whether the occupants knew it or not, they were spiritually and psychically protected. Let’s now imagine that for whatever reason, ‘interested parties’ wanted to remove that protection. The mass production of steel and aluminium was one method by which this could be achieved, although it could take a very long time before an iron implement needed replacing. There was another way though.

By the time Churchill was successful in implementing World War II there was still a great deal of iron in general use. With the excuse that imports of iron ore were disrupted, the British public were asked to offer up their iron implements – particularly railings – for the ‘war effort’.  Aluminium pots and pans were included just to make it seem more credible. The iron railings, which formed a psychic as well as physical barrier to houses and parks, etc., were simply taken away. The only exceptions were if your wrought iron gates were of ‘historical value’ or if you were a member of the appropriate local council. This occurred in many places throughout the UK, not just in London.





Removing Iron Railings​
Since that time there has been a great deal of evidence to show that this operation was nothing but a total sham, that all the iron ended up at the bottom of the River Thames, in the Irish Sea and in various scrapyards.

This letter was sent to the editor of the London Evening Standard on 24-05-1984:

“_Letters to the Editor
The Evening Standard

I was interested in your item about the railings which are to be replaced in Ennismore Gardens. The tragedy is that so many of London's railings were pulled down in order to support Britain's war effort, bearing in mind that they never became the guns and tanks they were intended for.

In fact I believe that many hundreds of tons of scrap iron and ornamental railings were sent to the bottom in the Thames Estuary because Britain was unable to process this ironwork into weapons of war.

Christopher Long

Earl's Court Square,
Earl's Court, London SW5.”_

“_This information came from dockers in Canning Town in 1978 who had worked during the war on 'lighters' that were towed down the Thames estuary to dump vast quantities of scrap metal and decorative ironwork. They claimed that so much was dumped at certain spots in the estuary that ships passing the area needed pilots to guide them because their compasses were so strongly affected by the quantity of iron on the sea-bed.” (Christopher Long’s Website)_

Also:

“_Steelworks at places like Port Talbot, Shotton, Sheffield and Motherwell had been in business since the start of the twentieth century and their histories are well documented. Yet, while the removal of the iron is recounted by hundreds of eye witnesses, there are no similar reports of the lorries arriving at the steel works with large quantities of railings and gates to be loaded into the blast furnaces. Lord Beaverbrook was nothing if not thorough and his logistics operations would have been geared to deliver the iron to the steel works.

So what did happen? One school says the iron collected was unsuitable and could not be used. This seems unlikely as recycled iron is a key component in the steel industry. Another more likely explanation is that far more iron was collected - *over one millions tons by September 1944* - than was needed or could be processed. Certainly the huge underground munitions factory Beaverbook set up at Corsham in Wiltshire ran far below capacity for its short life.” (London Garden’s Trust)_

Of course, no one in their right mind would ever propose that all the iron was removed in order to weaken the population’s defence against psychic attack. Instead it’s all justified by claiming that it was propaganda to make people feel they were contributing to the war effort – which does have some truth to it, although the war effort they were contributing to was the war against themselves.





The Crystal Palace, Sydenham Hill.​
Another example of removing iron from the environment comes in the form of The Crystal Palace on Sydenham Hill just outside London. It’s claimed to have been the same one that was constructed in about 5 minutes by Prince Albert in Hyde Park and housed the Great Exhibition in 1851. However, the Sydenham Hill one was much bigger and very different. It was made mainly of wrought and cast iron and glass of course. It burned down in a mysterious and suspicious fire in 1936 whereby only the two massive water towers remained. Churchill remarked that it was “The end of an era.” The two towers were demolished in 1941 when they were deemed to be a significant landmark enabling enemy bombers to pinpoint London.




*The end of an era indeed.*

If all this is combined with a concerted effort to poison the landscape by placing nuclear power plants, radio/wifi towers, particle accelerators, wind turbines etc. etc. on significant ley lines, then it’s no surprise that people will develop physical symptoms that can easily be classified as a *viral pandemic*. The population has not only been cut off from the natural energy of the Earth, but it has also been left wide open to concerted and highly organised psychic attack.

I would be most interested to know if this purging of iron has taken place in any other countries.

Sources and further reading:
http://www.modemac.com/cgi-bin/wiki.pl/Magickal_Properties_of_Cast_Ironhttps://www.sacred-texts.com/etc/mhs/mhs09.htmhttps://kidzfeed.com/iron-age-tools-and-weapons/https://greatwen.com/2012/04/17/secret-london-the-mystery-of-londons-world-war-ii-railings/https://londonist.com/london/history/london-s-railings-at-the-bottom-of-the-thameshttps://www.londongardenstrust.org/features/railings3.htmhttp://www.christopherlong.co.uk/pri/wareffort.html


----------



## kulapono (Mar 25, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> There seems to be a lot of either confusion or nonsense spoken about iron. You can read that Cast iron was invented by the Chinese in the 5th Century BC. That _"Wrought iron" was originally a type of cast iron with a low carbon content, making the iron more malleable and flexible while still retaining much of its durability; this was the type of iron originally used for iron-based construction (the great bridges spanning the world's major rivers were originally crafted from, or reinforced with, wrought iron), and for weapon smithing as well. From a purely material perspective, the distinguishing characteristic of wrought iron is that it has inclusions of silicon and sulfur – slag – which are leftover from the process by which the metal is extracted from the ore. Wrought iron is truly the classical form of iron, and back before the mass production of steel through the Bessemer process, this was the most commonly available form of iron, as steel was far more expensive.”_
> 
> View attachment 7767
> 
> ...


     WOW! I need to start thinking differently about things like 'war effort rationing and collection.'  Sugar? Meat? Certain paint colors? All the bits of information about anything and everything that I simply said 'OK' to. 
     I remember reading that the Russian army had preferred iron shell casings for artillery, the reasoning behind that was it was cheaper to produce and upon detonation the iron casings fragmented more to be more lethal than steel shell casings. Sounded reasonable to me at the time. But now, was there some other reason, something more 'spiritual?' I should try to forget all that I've learned in my first thirty years.


----------



## solarbard (Mar 25, 2021)

Could this explain humanity's descent into evil and depravity, the breakdown of the family, the rise of violence, the genocides that have marred the twentieth and twenty-first centuries? Did removing iron put us under occupation by some unknown spiritual powers?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 25, 2021)

Amazing thread


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah this thread is fascinating. I know it is minor, and more likely irrelevant, but it has made me think of something small. West Ham United used to be, up until 1900, Thames Ironworks FC. A football club for the foremen of Thames Ironworks and Shipbuilding Co. To this day, the news and media insist on calling them by the nickname "the Hammers". Although most of the fanbase use the nickname "the Irons". This has made me wonder whether that is a deliberate whitewash.

I have in the past suffered iron deficiency. It is horrible. If one hasn't suffered, I felt an overbearing tiredness and a mental fog. Could it be that rather than a deficiency in vital nutrients, leaves one vulnerable to a spiritual attack?

I think it also worthwhile to post a link to 'the last of the Mohicans thread' for the theme is very similar, albeit different geographies. May be of interest to the OP regarding further purges. If you haven't read it, I recommend brewing a cup of tea, or whatever vice you may prefer and settling in for it is both a fascinating history and a wonderful story.

The last of the Mohicans (by tech_dancer)

_(and finally a random thought that entered my head. Concerning those ideas of biblical 1000 year cycles. The iron age, if one plays about with timelines a bit - which we are allowed because the timelines are unreliable themselves - was around a 1000 years, was this a "golden age" of spirituality, or some kind of historic disclose by those that write the official history)_


----------



## luddite (Mar 26, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> “_This information came from dockers in Canning Town in 1978 who had worked during the war on 'lighters' that were towed down the Thames estuary to dump vast quantities of scrap metal and decorative ironwork. They claimed that so much was dumped at certain spots in the estuary that ships passing the area needed pilots to guide them because their compasses were so strongly affected by the quantity of iron on the sea-bed.” (Christopher Long’s Website)_


That is a huge amount of iron. Imagine the insanity of that. I wonder if energy flow in rivers (if it is a thing) was also disrupted?

Iron, copper, home forging.... maybe we need to revitalise these ancient arts.

Here is a excellent video I found. 



Is it just me of does it actually look doable?


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> ron, copper, iodine and vitamin supplements are telling us that the old elements , gold, silver, iron, copper ect and very , in fact necessary for us. an aside


I have been reading them with that in mind also. It is one of those things that is very difficult to prove the good effects because there are just so many items compounding towards one's health.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 28, 2021)

I think there's a danger of derailing this thread by* confusing the OP with DIETARY IRON *when it's *not *about that.



Vagabond said:


> new iron is different than wrought iron. is whatever is added to the process now



Which is what? Wrought Iron is 'wrought' by hand - not cast in a mould, but they have the same composition.


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I think there's a danger of derailing this thread by* confusing the OP with DIETARY IRON *when it's *not *about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I think there is a belief that the steel, with it's carbon doping to add strength, produces different results for people. It's probably true however is speculation.

If scrap iron is melted down and re-forged then the impurities would be removed in the slag.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> Iron used now which is really mild steel, has different carbon composition than the old wrought iron. Also cast iron has a different composition. I did ask for sources, and he directed me to this article.



I just read that article and to me it didn't say the same. The _composition _is the same, there are just differing ratios between the two which makes wrought iron more malleable than cast iron.

_"*Mild steel* that has been machine-bent into shape in a cold state or cast steel and iron pieces that have been painted black *are both regularly mislabelled as wrought iron work.*"_ (From your link)

So mild steel and wrought iron *are different*, according to your source.

_"The differences can be found in the names: wrought is a past participle of work (“worked iron”), and cast describes anything formed by the casting process."_ (From your link)



Vagabond said:


> a lot of dietary iron used to come from the actual Iron used to make cooking implements.



Would it really be a significant amount compared to the iron found in food? Since the Industrial Revolution _wrought _havoc with the vitamin and mineral content of food, thanks to refining and processing, iron has virtually disappeared from our diet along with many other things. Cooking with iron utensils can contribute, but would it really be "a lot"?



luddite said:


> in the slag.



Sorry, but whenever anyone uses that word it always reminds me of the old TV series 'Minder'.


----------



## luddite (Mar 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Sorry, but whenever anyone uses that word it always reminds me of the old TV series 'Minder'.


Apology accepted


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> Apology accepted



Actually I meant 'The Sweeney', I must be iron deficient.



Vagabond said:


> now Im doubting my comprehension....



I know how you feel. In my research I found that pure iron is only found in meteorites and that iron ore is basically iron plus other stuff mixed in with it in various percentages, so it's always an alloy because of that. In fact, I think that it can be analysed and the imperfections in its composition will show where the ore came from that was used to produce it. Increasing or decreasing the ratios of various imperfections will give different characteristics to the resultant iron. Steel is iron ore with the carbon 'imperfection' greatly enhanced... I think. Like I said in the OP, there's a lot of confusion regarding iron.


----------



## Kike (Mar 28, 2021)

Yea I believe the iron sold today is much different then that old iron. You can find some antique iron on etsy.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 28, 2021)

Kike said:


> Yea I believe the iron sold today is much different then that old iron. You can find some antique iron on etsy.



Yea, its older and wrought instead of cast.



Vagabond said:


> very strong, but soft. so for weapons, it would be kind of crap. cause it would dull and dent very easily. and cast iron is brittle. you can sometimes break cast iron with a hammer



So what were iron weapons made from then, cast, wrought, poached, scrambled or fried iron?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry if this post isn't very helpful, but I remember watching a lecture - it may have been a Kent hovind one. He said that people found iron in Russia - very old iron spheres. Unexplained. But it was a form of iron that was apparently impossible to make today, and it was much stronger than steel


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 29, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> he said he never would use it for weapons



Well, that makers all this seem pretty silly then;

"_Ancient Roman swords were made of iron. It must be explained that blacksmithing at this time was relying heavily on the mining of iron ores. Steel was not a recognized ingredient in hardening sword-making_."

So according to this website steel is an ingredient.
https://www.2-clicks-swords.com/article/history-of-roman-swords.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Age_sword


Vagabond said:


> good for exploding munitions, loads of shattered shrapnel, but maybe not so good for the barrel of any gun that was not low powered. too soft.



But they made cannons out of it and it's been used to make internal combustion engines for over 100 years.



Vagabond said:


> and there seems to have been a lot dumped in the Thames and Irish sea.



That's in the OP.



Vagabond said:


> so basically, all the stuff we use that is steel instead of the old wrought iron and cast iron, since then bombs went off is irradiated?



How was all the old wrought iron and cast iron that wasn't underwater protected from the radiation?



Vagabond said:


> for sure, you would seem to be very correct in supposing there is something wrong with the story of why they collected all that iron.



You're happy to speculate that it's because of radiation, but not to consider the main point of the OP then - that it was to remove psychic defence barriers?


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 29, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Sorry if this post isn't very helpful, but I remember watching a lecture - it may have been a Kent hovind one. He said that people found iron in Russia - very old iron spheres. Unexplained. But it was a form of iron that was apparently impossible to make today, and it was much stronger than steel


I think this is still a legend.

https://soartv.tv/blog/three-mysteries-of-death-valley-of-yakutia-in-siberia/


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> There seems to be a lot of either confusion or nonsense spoken about iron. You can read that Cast iron was invented by the Chinese in the 5th Century BC. That _"Wrought iron" was originally a type of cast iron with a low carbon content, making the iron more malleable and flexible while still retaining much of its durability; this was the type of iron originally used for iron-based construction (the great bridges spanning the world's major rivers were originally crafted from, or reinforced with, wrought iron), and for weapon smithing as well. From a purely material perspective, the distinguishing characteristic of wrought iron is that it has inclusions of silicon and sulfur – slag – which are leftover from the process by which the metal is extracted from the ore. Wrought iron is truly the classical form of iron, and back before the mass production of steel through the Bessemer process, this was the most commonly available form of iron, as steel was far more expensive.”_
> 
> View attachment 7767
> 
> ...


Interesting that you associated Fe and Fae, the Fairy folks(Fair of skin?), a people who were the children of ‘gods’ who came from the north. Iron(ir-fire) contains spirit? Feminine spirit? Great post.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 29, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I thought it was very interesting that supposedly steel/iron from before the bomb was not contaminated with radiation by it being sunk in the sea. especially when the links you provided as to where the wrought iron collected for the "war effort" said that the iron was sunk in the Thames and the Irish sea.
> 
> To me that connection is worth following further.



Wouldn't any metal be irradiated the second it was removed from the water, especially as background radiation levels are much higher now, or so they tell us?



Vagabond said:


> cannons and large calibre guns made of cast iron tend to blow up in the gunners faces. Brass was supposedly the preferred alternative for gunsmiths before carbon steel, as it was less brittle therefore safer.



I think iron was used to make cannons for centuries going right back to the 1300's.



Ponygirl said:


> Feminine spirit? Great post.



Thank you. I believe iron is associated with Mars and therefore a masculine force, but I might be wrong or there may be different traditions.


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 29, 2021)

In the ancestral folk Mexican tradition of the peasants, it was said that iron protected them from "the witches" or the balls of lightning (which even now is not known exactly what they are).

In the humble houses of the peasants who could not afford to have wrought iron windows, and which only consisted of windows covered by two sheets of wood, the peasants would put a pair of iron scissors, open, to stop the ball lightnings there or "witches" or fireballs that could appear and enter the house and burn everything and injure or kill its occupants. 

I thought that these fireballs were simply sphere-shaped lightning that was stopped by the iron, but after myself having had some experiences with these fireballs that seem to have intelligence, I am no longer so sure that it is some meteorological phenomenon and that they are really some type of _non-human entities belonging  to another world-dimension._


In the 1691 book "The Commonwealth of Elves, Fauns and Fairies" written by Reverend Kirk of Scottland, he tells how iron is known to keep these spirit beings at bay that can harm humans. 





And a personal anecdote:

 I lived for a couple of years in a house that had a garden in front of it closed to the street by a high wrought iron fence and each window was covered in beautiful wrought iron patterns.

While living in this house, one night I had a nightmare in which a hideous demon, horrible in appearance and energy, was desperately pacing on the sidewalk in front of the house, all the way along the high iron fence, anxiously searching where to enter the house and attack me. 

When I woke up I thought it had just been a bad dream, because furthermore, it was illogical - within the logic of the dream - that this demonic being could not fly over or jump over the iron fence no matter how high it was to enter the house.

Perhaps the ancients are right and the wrought iron windows and fences were not to protect us only from human thieves ... but from other types of _thugs_ from _subtler worlds. _


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 30, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> sounds like a wild movie, but everything happening this past year sounds like one too,
> 
> so
> 
> its entirely possible.


There are few things that I am sure of. And one of them is that reality is stranger than fiction.
_Deuteronomy 27:5

Moreover, you shall build there an altar to the Lord your God, an altar of stones; *you shall not wield an iron tool on them.*

Joshua 8:30-31

Then Joshua built an altar to the Lord, the God of Israel, in Mount Ebal, just as Moses the servant of the Lord had commanded the sons of Israel, as it is written in the book of the law of Moses, *an altar of uncut stones on which no man had wielded an iron tool*; and they offered burnt offerings on it to the Lord, and sacrificed peace offerings.

Source: 75 Bible verses about Iron_

It seems that Yahweh did not like to even get close to rocks that could have been in contact with iron.

The official narrative says that in pre-Columbian America all these pyramids were made without iron tools. Could it have been premeditated by the _"gods"_ who ruled this side of the world to hide the iron from these American peoples?
So that Quetzalcoatl and friends could live here and move freely, perhaps without feeling hurt or bothered by the presence of iron?
The fallen angel Azazel, according to the Book of Enoch:

"_And Azazel taught men to make swords and knives and shields and breastplates; and made known to them the metals [of the earth] and the art of working them; and bracelets and ornaments; and the use of antimony and the beautifying of the eyelids; and all kinds of costly stones and all colouring tinctures."_

For teaching men about how to make weapons and cosmetics he was condemned and chained by Yahweh. (As Prometheus was chained for teaching men)

Weapons for war ...and love.

_In war and in love anything goes._

From the human perspective, who are the _good guys_ and who are the _bad guys_? (Because from the perspective of Yahweh we already know)


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Mar 30, 2021)

All this "wrought iron keeps evil spirits away" reminds me of a Faraday cage


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 30, 2021)

Luz Bella said:


> I thought that these fireballs were simply sphere-shaped lightning that was stopped by the iron, but after myself having had some experiences with these fireballs that seem to have intelligence, I am no longer so sure that it is some meteorological phenomenon and that they are really some type of _non-human entities belonging to another world-dimension._



During the 'Great Storm' the hit the UK in 1987, I also experienced these balls of lightening whilst I was fighting my way across the countryside. They moved quite slowly compared to what you would expect from lightening. Since then I have associated them with the 'orb' phenomena, although perhaps erroneously. There's an amateur YT video showing two orbs creating a crop circle - I remember the quality of the video being much better though.



Luz Bella said:


> _Deuteronomy 27:5
> 
> Moreover, you shall build there an altar to the Lord your God, an altar of stones; *you shall not wield an iron tool on them.*
> 
> ...



You make some excellent observations. According to this source the Jews believe that: "_Iron should never be permitted to touch any book treating of religion_."

As you say, "Weapons for war ...and love," makes sense when you consider that Yahweh didn't seem to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 30, 2021)

Luz Bella said:


> Vagabond said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like a wild movie, but everything happening this past year sounds like one too,
> ...


I can’t help but think of Kriptonite—Superman’s downfall. Is Superman/Mar-vel comic, one of the gods? Enki? If iron comes from a asteriod, did it come from the exploded planet between Mars and Jupiter? Or is iron a feminine-based that keeps out demons metal, and that’s why this ‘god’ can’t go near it. Is this ‘god‘ really a demon? 

Asking for the sacrifice of your favorite child would qualify as a demon to me. Then to make a cult out of worshiping yourself and saying that you sacrificed your beloved son for your ‘children’ and having them eat and drink his flesh symbolically sure seems demonic.

Is everything in this realm upside down?


----------



## Onijunbei (Mar 30, 2021)

The problem with iron is rust....O + Fe = rust.  If Oxygen is consistently robbing energy from the iron then how can it be used to ward off "psychic" phenomena?  Can psychic warfare mostly be about diet and the way one treats their bodies and minds?  Wasn't copper mainly used for braziers and pots?  Doesnt the "iron" age come after the "bronze" age when techniques used for bronze making was carried over to iron?


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 31, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> During the 'Great Storm' the hit the UK in 1987, I also experienced these balls of lightening whilst I was fighting my way across the countryside. They moved quite slowly compared to what you would expect from lightening. Since then I have associated them with the 'orb' phenomena, although perhaps erroneously. There's an amateur YT video showing two orbs creating a crop circle - I remember the quality of the video being much better though.


Thanks for the video recommendation. I have known it for years. It was one of the proofs against my own incredulity and rational mind, that my encounters with these spheres or balls of light were not the product of my imagination, even though on some occasions I have had witnesses by my side who have seen the same thing as me. Indeed, they have intelligence or are moved by a remote intelligence. Sometimes one have to see to believe.

This article mentions the destructive role of these fireballs, and in which others and I comment on our experiences with this phenomenon.

The Incredible Deluge and Thunderstorm of Constantinople - Video and Translation from 1573 French Book.




Will Scarlet said:


> According to this source the Jews believe that: "_Iron should never be permitted to touch any book treating of religion_."


And thank you, again, for sharing this document "*Iron as a protective charm". *Very interesting. With so many "coincidences" around the world in different latitudes and cultures, there must be some truth that for _some mysterious intrinsic and ethereal quality _of iron it is a repellent for evil spirits. "Where there's smoke, there's fire".

The reason for being of the athame. For sure.


----------



## grav (Apr 11, 2021)

still processing the implications of this topic.

Some of us are anemic. Well, I am.
I even took iron tablets when I was pregnant. Some people sleep on magnets or use electromagnetic devices, like (maybe) the Royal Rife machine.
Establishmenf (BS) Science of course denies any of this. 

The freemasons do allow some disclosure, now and then. Their "code of honor" lol.

*Healing Value Of Magnets Demonstrated In Biomedical Engineering Study -- ScienceDaily*

www.sciencedaily.com › 2008/01

Jan 7, 2008 · A recent study demonstrates that the use of an acute, localized static magnetic field of moderate strength can result in significant reduction of swelling when applied immediately after an inflammatory ...
.................

Not trying to derail here, but to add one more possibly related angle --
As a flatearther, I perceive the universe to be an infinite plane.
maybe one of mutiple infinite planes stacked one on top of the other. a multiverse.
Like old fashioned vinyl records held in place by a metal spindle.
This central axis may have been ancient references to Hyperborea, Mt. Meru, Yggdrasil, et al.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 12, 2021)

grav said:


> one of mutiple infinite planes



I'm not sure that makes sense. Can something be multiple and infinite at the same time?



grav said:


> This central axis may have been ancient references to Hyperborea, Mt. Meru, Yggdrasil, et al.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 14, 2021)

Melting household iron equipment to help with national industrialization during Mao's Great Leap Forward








The Great Leap resulted in tens of millions of deaths, with estimates ranging between 15 and 55 million deaths, making the Great Chinese Famine the largest in human history.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not sure it makes sense.

In the book of Enoch and genesis (can't remember where exactly) I'm sure there is a fallen angel so came down and taught men metallurgy and sword making.

So why would they on the one hand teach it, but on the other try to remove it. Curious


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 14, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I'm not sure it makes sense.
> 
> In the book of Enoch and genesis (can't remember where exactly) I'm sure there is a fallen angel so came down and taught men metallurgy and sword making.
> 
> So why would they on the one hand teach it, but on the other try to remove it. Curious



Perhaps they're just stories with little or no basis in fact?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 14, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure it makes sense.
> ...


Well, I don't know about that.... But one thing that you may have already covered in the thread - apologies I have lost track... 

Iron has been replaced with aluminium in general hasn't it? Aluminium is non conductive.

Could it be to do with grounding and receiving energy from the earth?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 14, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Could it be to do with grounding and receiving energy from the earth?



Personally I would be inclined to think it does have a lot to do with exactly that. Iron permits a flow, exchange and renovation of energy between the Earth and us. Perhaps it's this energy that's toxic to the Fae etc. for some reason?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 14, 2021)

It also coincides with the start of emf. 

We are bathed in electronic smog, with no way to ground. 

Rubber shoes, aluminium and rubber cars...


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 15, 2021)

Other than deep sea diving in search of non irradiated antique cast iron, are there any other known methods of protection? Perhaps some of the EM shielding available today?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 15, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Other than deep sea diving in search of non irradiated antique cast iron, are there any other known methods of protection? Perhaps some of the EM shielding available today?



The iron really doesn't need to be non-irradiated or antique in order to do its job. There's also something called *Shungite *which is quite interesting:

http://www.shungite-protection-and-healing.com/shungite.html


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Apr 15, 2021)

This is the house I grew up in. I had always wondered what these things were. My fathers explanation was that they were horse shoes and that they were structural. They are about where the floor would be. However, this thread has made me wonder. They look like cast iron to me. Could they perhaps be a protective charm? They are not unique to this house, I have noticed them in a number of houses in the UK. All the houses are of an era of this one (circa 350 years old). Firstly, does anyone know anything about this architectural trait? Is it fair to assume they are cast iron? Secondly it is pertinent perhaps to note that horse shoes, which used to be made of iron, were considered a good luck charm.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 15, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> All the houses are of an era of this one (circa 350 years old). Firstly, does anyone know anything about this architectural trait?


They are tiebars which are used to prevent walls from blowing out in all manner of buildings. Sometimes they are Y shaped sometimes X sometimes S as in your example. The rod they are connected to go right through the house to the other wall so they literally hold the house together. They are installed at first floor height so they are easy to hide internally and because the part of the wall where the joists for the first floor are notched in so right at that point is where the wall is weakest.
As far as I recall they are made of malleable iron not cast iron.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 15, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> E.Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > All the houses are of an era of this one (circa 350 years old). Firstly, does anyone know anything about this architectural trait?
> ...


Good job weve got a builder on hand


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 15, 2021)

I wear no labels just like to figure things out or ask and have worked with those who know.

As to the iron theme of this thread I just remembered Viktor Schauberger proved in early years of the last century that the rust flakes off of iron/steel horticultural and agricultural tools deplete the soil life where they fall and inhibit germination. Copper and bronze on the other hand enhance soil life, improves germination and adds traces that growing plants need for better health.
Yet overwhelmingly mild steel is metal all but exclusively used today.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 15, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be to do with grounding and receiving energy from the earth?
> ...



Nigel Kneale picked up on this, and iron to ward off evil, in _Quatermass and the Pit_, where he reworks folklore’s motifs along a “magic is unexplained science” rationale. So goblins and devils (and poltergeist activity and ghosts) turn out to be the influence of a crashed alien spacecraft (from Mars, lying there for five million years). The iron comes into play at the climax, where the (lingering psychic) alien influence conjures a Martian “devil” in the sky and triggers mass psychosis. Recalling demonic aversion to iron and water, the protagonists use an iron chain to “short circuit” the apparition, connecting it to the wet earth (in the movie, a crane is used).


----------



## fega72 (Apr 15, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Iron has been replaced with aluminium in general hasn't it? Aluminium is non conductive.
> 
> Could it be to do with grounding and receiving energy from the earth?


Aluminium is conductive.


----------



## mutley7 (Apr 15, 2021)

fega72 said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > Iron has been replaced with aluminium in general hasn't it? Aluminium is non conductive.
> ...


Non ferrous - not magnetic....



edit der speeling


----------



## StevenMSmith (Apr 26, 2021)

Perhaps the so called "Iron Curtain"  was more than a political metaphor.


----------



## LiBernardbear1 (Sep 30, 2021)

matematik said:


> I guess you will resent me saying it, but it has always seemed to me that the British are under particular attack by the "powers that be". Even with this current "pandemic" a disproportionate amount of the focus seems to be on Britain, like how the British are being vaccinated at a much faster rate than anywhere else in Europe, and how many of the "new strains" are being supposedly discovered in Britain and many countries are blaming their pandemics on the "British/English strain", and also all the controversy over AstraZeneca, the so called "British vaccine".
> 
> Maybe I am being overly Anglo-centric and not seeing the bigger picture, but the words "Britain" and "England" do seem to appear an awful lot in things related to this "pandemic". Britain is obviously the seat of the royal family and also City of London, so arguably the de facto seat of the NWO, so perhaps that is an explanation for why the "powers that be" would have an interest in asserting spiritual control over the population of this country?
> 
> Also, I've noticed that in Spain many houses have these decorative iron bars on the windows, especially in more rural areas. I always assumed that it was just an old fashioned form of security, but having read your post I wonder now whether the origin of the practice is more spiritual?


Wonderful post. Correlates to gemstones and there power.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 23, 2021)

Update: I have been researching folkore and mythology for an upcoming article and have come across more information regarding Iron and the Fae. Whilst I haven't found anything to contradict its use as a protective talisman against evil entities, I do have more details about its effect on the Fae in general.

It seems that although Iron itself doesn't affect the Fae, Blacksmithing does. In other words it's the working of Iron that causes the Fae to move and keep away. According to J.R.R. Tolkien in his ‘On Fairy Stories’ essay, the primary reality of both the Fae and men is the same, but differently “perceived and valued.” This is evident when one considers that what we see as rocks, mountains and trees, to the Fae are dwelling places. Therefore, they must perceive and value Iron in a totally different way to us, which makes the heating, hammering, twisting and general forging of it repellent to them. Maybe they can't bear the screams.


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 23, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Well, I don't know about that.... But one thing that you may have already covered in the thread - apologies I have lost track...
> 
> Iron has been replaced with aluminium in general hasn't it? Aluminium is non conductive.
> 
> Could it be to do with grounding and receiving energy from the earth?


Aluminum is conductive but not at the strength of copper and cannot carry the currents of copper in the same volume of wire.  We had a period in the USA where new wiring for houses was using Al instead of copper and it was a disaster as it melted down and caused problems such as fire and destruction.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 24, 2021)

The problem with aluminium is it corrodes readily. Phone line here was aluminium when it should have been copper and the broadband disappeared for weeks and weeks. Turns out in the 70's the Post Office Telecommunications dept ran in loads of exchange to green boxes aluminium lines as they were cheaper to buy than the copper ones. Over time they have all failed due to corrosion in the connections.


----------



## Belialith (Dec 27, 2021)

This is a great post, *"Iron, the Great Protector.*.." thank you. I'm also combining the concepts from your other post which blends with this one, *"Demonic Possession - Covid Endgame?"*


Will Scarlet said:


> Picture the scene: up until the mass production of steel and aluminium, every house had many iron implements within and around it. Whether the occupants knew it or not, they were spiritually and psychically protected. Let’s now imagine that for whatever reason, ‘interested parties’ wanted to remove that protection.



For as long as I've been alive in this world in my body, I have always sensed the environment filled with nasty negative entities (some good ones, but not enough). I did plenty of my own personal research into "just what the hey is this all about?" and found out there is* a lot more going on* just _past the surface_ of what most people seem to be caught up in. And it's not easy to awaken people to see that which I sense and experience, so that I have just kept to myself.

And then I found Theresa Talea's book, "Eternal Humans and the Finite gods" and that is where almost all of the things I have experienced have my answers to what the heck is this all about. And I'm so glad I found this site too, because most people here are actually interested in communicating and sharing their knowledge and experiences, which is so vital to FINDING THE TRUTH so that we can continue to protect ourselves, rather than shunning people who have the not usual things to say, and then attacking them or finding a way to shut them up instead of listen carefully. You know?

The point is, people have been mind controlled and manipulated for a long time, but we are suppose to be ascending out of here, not making a nest and thinking of it as forever. We need to have a truthful history of what happened so that we could understand what is happening now. That's why this book is so important to me, and hopefully other people will pick it up to read it too.

Here is says: "Up until about 150 billion years ago, most fallen Odedicron and many Annu and Omicron were able to ascend out of the Milky Way and Galaxy-2. Some of the Annu who remained would not shake their *dictatorial mindset*..."

What that tells us is that beings actually use to be able to ascend naturally, before the corrupt took over with their death-science technology. You see, there was no such thing as death. They invented it. That's what death-science technology is all about. And the same with their fibonacci scheme which began in the* Ecka level*, a less dense level which is just before *the Veca level* which the galaxies are in, and we're in the galaxy Milky Way that was messed up by the Anu in the Lyran War. Now we know something of that part, of what we call, 'the powers that be.'

Back in the Atlantean days, those criminals were covertly setting up the planet to pull it out from under us. There is too much detailed information to be writing it out here right now. So, they're called fallen Elohim. The Anunnaki-Elohim, besides the others, such as Lucifer, Satan, Archangel Michael, the 'Jesus' collectives, etc, all the way to the One World Order Agenda. They are all the same thing. Evil. They created many races that they manipulate on this planet, the easier to infiltrate Angelic Humanity, to get leverage over them, because they want to destroy the Humans on this planet, who are Angelic in their true selfhood. *One of the reasons people don't know that, don't see that about themselves, is because the races that the evil ones created*, such as "the original Annu-Melchizedek race that was seeded by Jehovian Anunnaki into the Atlantean-Egyptian race line c. 70,000 B.C."....with all their screwy hocus pocus, were infiltrated by (their own selves) some other aspect of that race which got together, calling themselves the "Anunnaki Resistance"...but that is their scheming way, from what I have seen, and that is how those fallen entities in their absurd way, do things, *had implanted*,* into the Earth,* all around, something called the "Nibiruian Electrostatic Transduction fields (NET), *their NET system, which wiped the memory of everyone living, at the same time, so they didn't know who they were anymore.* So now the people were easily manipulated, and therefore they told them that they were their 'gods,' or their 'god.' Many different evil technologies were imprinted into the Human's body, such as "seals," etc.

What this NET system does is, it forces the focus of the Human being, into their own little ego self, which is disconnected from their higher self (because of their death-science technology and NET system), unless they are determined to find the answers and seek within themselves, which is tough, but there's basically no other way. The higher self is there, just like you can see when you are being objective, and you see your little ego self, but you are seeing from a higher perspective, viewing yourself, seeing from that higher stance...that is basically your higher self, the higher aspects. So when you remind yourself daily about that aspect, it becomes more natural to connect to that, instead of being caught in the ego dilemma of not seeing anything past the two physical eyes in the head. So basically, they have us trapped in that ego sensability, and that's why most people are unaware of the environment around them, of the more mysterious happenings. They usually deny those things. And that is not helpful at all, not for them or anyone. And therefore, now people think that death is natural. It is not.

This is now the part I wanted to talk about, but I can't unless I put this up above information in, otherwise no one will understand any of it! Difficult enough to understand, but anyway, here we go. The excerpt is about life after 'death' experiences, and how people do not understand that they do not see 'heaven' but they see those wormhole arcs that the fallen ones have created during the Atlantean times, in order to capture people, to deceive them, to hold them, or to send them back to be reincarnated after their present death, if they are unaware of what is really going on. That is why it is so important to know this information, because then you can protect yourself. So, people who come back after so called life after death experiences, are really just deceived. So it's best not to listen to that drivel. But to find out the truth. Here's what those entities have been doing to people to keep them dead asleep, and deceived:

"The MCEO expounds* how departed Humans become trapped in the Zones*:
(that is, the zones the evil ones created back in Atlantean times)

"*Currently, and throughout post - 13,400 B.C. history, the Hibernation Zone races have covertly, directly intervened and interfered with evolving Earth races, in conquest for full control of Earth's Templar* (that is, the template, Ley lines etc)*; many "channels" and "Mediums" consciously receive their "spirit communications," and multitudes of Humans unconsciously receive creative inspiration, ideas, mis-guidance, invention* (Tesla anyone?), *and direct mental /emtional /physical manipulation etc, from Hibernation Zone races, through the Metatronic Broadcast System Mass-Control-Matrix of the planetary NET*...

"During general "Astral Projection /Remote-Viewing" and subconscious Dream-state projection, as well as following death of the physical body, multitudes of Humans find their continuing-conscious-spirit ensnared, entrapped and imprisoned within the reality-fields of Earth's Hibernation Zone planes, unable to continue their organic path of spirit-evolution to Ascension.

"Kryst-Guardian races continue to work to free such trapped consciousness from the Hibernation Zones, and are currently actively opening the..." "Aurora fields, to allow Earth's life-field safe inter-dimensional communication and safe Ascension passage beyond the entrapment fields of Earth's inorganic Hibernation Zones."

NOW, what the All That Is, The Pure Essence has to say about this is, "Hibernation Zones receive NET-harnessed Humans after death, while some await their forced reincarnation on Earth," confirms ATI,TPE. "Humans who return to Earth from a Hibernation Zone, are compromised by some negative energy and lessened quanta, in their reincarnation experience."

The whole point of this message is that we have been protecting ourselves with the iron, FROM our Higher Aspects! Because our ego would have no clue! And therefore when the 'authorities' ask us to participate in giving away all our iron, our egos are more than happy to do it, because they are satisfying their little desire to be part of it all, without realizing that this has most likely been put in place by our higher objective aspects in order to try to protect us somehow from those evil entities.

And now, look at how they are attacking us through the covid false story. It all has to come together in our hearts and minds for it to make sense, so that we stop giving away our power, and start standing up for our rights as true Angelic Humans. They are trying to murder every one of us so that they could take control. But, we don't have to let them. Ok?


It's like saying how our left brain (ego surface, 'status-quo' follow the leader) is constantly against our Right brain which is the higher spiritual side of ourselves, that we need to somehow balance again, in order for us to hear ourselves, rather than being disconnected by force of their manipulations NET system etc.


You know?

Oh and, one more thing. IRON is much more natural. Whereas the other metals are more processed, hence further from the NATURAL.


----------



## Ponygirl (Dec 27, 2021)

Belialith said:


> This is a great post, *"Iron, the Great Protector.*.." thank you. I'm also combining the concepts from your other post which blends with this one, *"Demonic Possession - Covid Endgame?"*
> 
> 
> For as long as I've been alive in this world in my body, I have always sensed the environment filled with nasty negative entities (some good ones, but not enough). I did plenty of my own personal research into "just what the hey is this all about?" and found out there is* a lot more going on* just _past the surface_ of what most people seem to be caught up in. And it's not easy to awaken people to see that which I sense and experience, so that I have just kept to myself.
> ...


I just bought the book. Thank you so much. I too, am researching into these fallen Elohim and they have managed to trick us at every turn. Brilliant psychopaths.


----------



## Belialith (Dec 28, 2021)

~ I remembered something that I had written the other day, which may help people to understand how we are not dealing with truthful 'authority' figures in societies on planet Earth. They not only would to steal all the iron from people in order to allow themselves easier access to us on a larger level, they also *possess* key figures in history, like some people have found in some excerpts already posted here, about some king who was possessed...in order to continue deceiving us. There are far more possessions of people happening than is realized. And I have a feeling that those events, such as the stealing of the iron, is a type of mass possession.

The post I'm talking about is: Christ-'mass' Hol-e-day, The Deception.

Here are some quotes out of it:

== "Sananda did what he came here to do, often working with Michael. Then, he de-possessed Jesheua the man, at 39 years of age, in 27 A.D. The GA says that Sananda 'ascended,' meaning that his entire body and identity, as Jesheua, left the Earth to enter a higher dimension or 'realm' because Sananda 'supposedly' incarnated as Jesheua. *The ATI,TPE states this was not the case: Sananda's otherworldly body left Jesheua, and Jesheua had to recover his lost life on Earth.*"


== "Mary Magdalene's consciousness and body were possessed by a higher dimensional entity in an uncommon process. This entity partially possessed Mary's higher self, which has an innate connection with Mary, to then partially possess Mary in an overwhelming manner, reveals the ATI,TPE. At different times, this entity, as well as collaborative entities, partially possessed Mary, to help *direct her toward their mutual agenda*."


== "One such location was the Great Pyramid of Giza. YHWH entities connected the pyramid to an artificial bridge system through which they could meet their 'chosen ones' at the end of their lives, and they manipulated its technology to allow the Humans passage through a portal into a higher dimension. Chapter 8 reveals this portal as the Third Eye of Horus. *The ATI,TPE informs that this procedure was not an ascension process, artificial or otherwise, but to place these Humans out of view after their purpose had been fulfilled."*


== "Theresa says: "I have repeatedly asked the ATI,TPE whether the Yahshuas were fully possessed, and *the answer is consistently "yes."* Therefore, these Yahshuas did not need to learn anything in a type of training when they were fully possessed after 12 years of age, because the possession took control with "their" own abilities and agendas. The ATI,TPE states *the real learning happened when the Yahshuas were younger than 12*."

(don't like iron, eh? ...
'Let's take out all their iron!')


----------



## symbiote129 (Dec 30, 2021)

You know, if these investigation of yours has any merit, I wonder what the implications are of giving some people with titles/epithets containing "Iron" in the past. Like for example was Otto von Bismarck, the Iron Chancellor, only given that title because of his disposition and hard actions as the chancellor of the German Empire or is there more to it, like him protecting the people of his nation from certain influences, spiritual influences?


----------



## Belialith (Dec 31, 2021)

symbiote129 said:


> You know, if these investigation of yours has any merit, I wonder what the implications are of giving some people with titles/epithets containing "Iron" in the past. Like for example was *Otto von Bismarck, the Iron Chancellor*, only given that title because of his disposition and hard actions as the chancellor of the German Empire or is there more to it, like him protecting the people of his nation from certain influences, spiritual influences?



You know, that's an excellent question symbiote129. I don't know whether he was protecting the people. It could be...but it could be also something else.
Because in my further searches, I found something just horrific. It's so disturbing, I don't know how to share it.

I found a link in Will Scarlet's "Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?" left by Citezenship post #238 in which I went down to the bottom of that post and clicked the links that *EsotericN1nja* left for us on *Calogero Grifasi* an Italian researcher into past life regression. I was so interested in what he found, I spent a whole day immersed in his English translated sessions. I can see that the aliens are behind so much manipulation on this planet, it's crazy how much influence they've had on us. Therefore, many people are most likely, and especially in high positions, already being mind controlled and manipulated by the aliens who attach themselves to Humans, and they do that *through negative emotions*, that's how they get into one's personal space and then start manipulating a person. How many have not had negative emotions? I think everyone here has experienced fear at some point or another. And then without the knowledge that we need about ourselves, that we are very powerful beings, without that knowledge, those creatures stick to our energy throughout lifetimes!!!

So yea, those in power, I can imagine the symbols and names they get would not be from their own personal creative ability, but that they do have that personal creative ability, except that when a being is being covertly controlled by those scheming alien entities, it generally would be coming from 'them,' what 'they' put in. And they are truly what we have known as "DEMONIC." That is what I have finally and definitely discovered. It is no wonder they would want to hide from us knowing their interference into our lives. Because when we know, we can get rid of them, and be in our power alone.

Which to me is a disgrace that so many beautiful iron works were taken out because of some scheme by the people in power, and now the people of the country are wondering where all their iron works went, and want them back. Imagine if we had the knowledge back then, we would still have all these beautiful iron works all over the place. So much effort, just dumped as waste by those, who are most likely the possessed by those alien forces. Besides, who knows what else those iron works that they were trying to discard were being used for. I've been delving into that link Will Scarlet left, *VI. IRON AS A PROTECTIVE CHARM. *There's a whole book on it. And I notice how people use to think differently back then. WE would call it superstition, and sure, maybe a lot of it was, BUT, maybe they were using their "RIGHT BRAIN" system, which is powerful against those entity forces, because we're using our creative/creator abilities, like they say about children using their abilities, and they were most likely protecting themselves from those nefarious entities, who, really, live in a lower and different dimension, from what I've seen. In those links below, the first one shows that a lady, in between lives, has greater vibrational power than the one who pretends to be 'Jesus' but is really a reptilian disguised and is manipulating the reincarnation process.
So, that would be why the 'powers that be' would condemn superstitions, because there was some kind of power in using one's own creative energy. We need to delve further for this to make sense to us. To get into our own selves and start playing, commanding things to occur, and then just imagine, like little children, that it has occurred! Because I think that's the power we have that they have been trying to prevent us from knowing about!



Here's what that lady *EsotericN1nja* left in that post, for starters. (For those of many different languages, he has translations maybe in your language):

*Session 1*: Entity masquerades as Jesus to entrap souls upon death - This is an investigative session on the reincarnation cycle to find out what happens to a soul inbetween lives and it shows how a soul is being deceived by astral entities to reincarnate back on Earth.

*Session 2*: This session shows how Reptilian entities interfere with us during and after our lives on Earth.

*Session 3*: This session reveals stuff about alien technology and how the entities use religions in their favor and against us.

*Session 4*: Another session which reveals that Earth acts as a soul reincarnation trap for anyone who decides to incarnate here which confirms the information coming from the other sources with other clients.


----------



## symbiote129 (Dec 31, 2021)

Belialith said:


> Therefore, many people are most likely, and especially in high positions, already being mind controlled and manipulated by the aliens who attach themselves to Humans, and they do that *through negative emotions*, that's how they get into one's personal space and then start manipulating a person. How many have not had negative emotions? I think everyone here has experienced fear at some point or another. And then without the knowledge that we need about ourselves, that we are very powerful beings, without that knowledge, those creatures stick to our energy throughout lifetimes!!!


About the negative emotions being used as gateway to mind control, we already kinda have proof about that even if it's uncomplete, MK Ultra.


Belialith said:


> You know, that's an excellent question symbiote129. I don't know whether he was protecting the people. It could be...but it could be also something else.
> Because in my further searches, I found something just horrific. It's so disturbing, I don't know how to share it.
> 
> I found a link in Will Scarlet's "Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?" left by Citezenship post #238 in which I went down to the bottom of that post and clicked the links that *EsotericN1nja* left for us on *Calogero Grifasi* an Italian researcher into past life regression. I was so interested in what he found, I spent a whole day immersed in his English translated sessions. I can see that the aliens are behind so much manipulation on this planet, it's crazy how much influence they've had on us. Therefore, many people are most likely, and especially in high positions, already being mind controlled and manipulated by the aliens who attach themselves to Humans, and they do that *through negative emotions*, that's how they get into one's personal space and then start manipulating a person. How many have not had negative emotions? I think everyone here has experienced fear at some point or another. And then without the knowledge that we need about ourselves, that we are very powerful beings, without that knowledge, those creatures stick to our energy throughout lifetimes!!!
> ...


Yeah, the info you provided was very interesting and also makes me wonder what other minerals/materials exhibit powers beyond our comprehension. 

As a Filipino, I'm very curious about history and much more about our islands as the Spain of the colonial times had the support of Jesuits when they began to dominate most of the isles and those Jesuits tend to be crazy when it comes to destruction of native history. I don't know the source I remember I read somewhere that they personally destroyed writings of the natives.

Anyway, as to why I mentioned about my birthplace, it's because while the islands at the time were no "great" civilization according to the standards of the Europeans at that time, our goldsmiths were bar none excellent in their craft and also we inherited through generations gold in the family. Gold, when I could remember, was treated like an everyday thing to the natives, according to one tribe member who heard it from her/his elders before the arrival of the Spanish people. Take it with a grain of salt though.
Please note that "inherited through generation gold in the family" isn't true anymore for most of Filipinos today but when Spain arrived there for the first time, it was. Spain made sure of that isn't true anymore.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 1, 2022)

Belialith said:


> Here's what that lady *EsotericN1nja* left in that post, for starters



My personal advice to you would be to not put too much faith in those 'Sessions' and to be very wary of anything that talks about aliens and reptilians. Not to blow my own trumpet... well actually I am blowing my brother's, but I would recommend the The Nature of the Beast Part 1 series of posts, which will give you a different perspective on the whole issue.

After the last 6 months researching, my brother and I are about to publish a new set of articles that will go into even more detail and also offer another different perspective regarding the points raised by @symbiote129 concerning the colonisation of the Philippines and the surrounding area. (I used to be an Escrimador many years ago, so I have some affection for the Philippines.)

Since posting the OP, I am beginning to wonder if the whole thing about Iron is that it has some level of consciousness. There, now you can book me in to the funny farm.


----------



## symbiote129 (Jan 1, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> After the last 6 months researching, my brother and I are about to publish a new set of articles that will go into even more detail and also offer another different perspective regarding the points raised by @symbiote129 concerning the colonisation of the Philippines and the surrounding area. (I used to be an Escrimador many years ago, so I have some affection for the Philippines.)


Thank you for informing us about your future plans and yeah, I didn't simply mention Philippines just because, it was still in conjuncture with the Iron topic: What other minerals/materials can manifest effects on us? and Gold happened to be very relevant on the isles of Philippines' ancient past.


----------



## Belialith (Jan 2, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Since posting the OP, I am beginning to wonder if the whole thing about Iron is that it has some level of consciousness. There, now you can book me in to the funny farm.


 No No!
You're not going to any funny farm. The point of this forum and all our questionings is because the truth has been withheld from us, and we need to go through everything, in order to try to put together what the truth really is. I have read all of your brother's posts, and love them, because he really takes a close look at everything. He just brings it out on the table. I hope that you will now take a look at what I have found, because I too did research, you're not the only one. Ok? Think about it. You're isolated, inside your own little world, and don't realize that many others are also doing* their part*, but that how can we be aware of it, until we find those who are too? And when you find them, how will you know?

I've found this place and you both, with the many others, and am very grateful because you've helped my research. But so has Citezenship, which I noticed you just brushed him aside. But when I went to go read up on what that link was and I found this, well it corresponded with what I have been finding. If you can take the time to buy that book "Eternal Humans and the Finite gods" (3rd edition) by Theresa Talea, then your knowledge of those beings we call "aliens" will become much clearer. And then all of this other stuff will definitely make sense. 

And that is why those sessions done by that Italian researcher Calogero Grifasi, which EsotericN1nja thankfully left a link to, is what helped me to see a clearer connection as to how they actually function in this world. Which is a continuous study, and of course, you can't take everything you hear as truth. That would be a mess. That would mean you believe everything mass media tells you. It's not like that. You want to get a large breadth of knowledge from all around, through everything you can possibly get through, because then you can compare with what you personally already have within you, that is, if you look into yourself, because if you don't, then you're just sliding on thin ice, since, no one is able to tell you anything that will stick except for from your true inner self. Those little memories that you've had throughout your life that pop up, are just those aspects that you need, which combines with what you read, or see in another part of your life such as the present moment, and this brings on a recognizing, or an awareness moment, a light-bulb moment. That is why you need yourself. You can't find it from anyone else. It has to be yours. But others help.

And life is so complex to us who have been forced into amnesia, that we can't just pick and choose with our surface ego and expect to get to the truth. We have to compare everything from our own inner self, what is there, in order to *recognize* the truth. Then when we have enough evidence in our own self, we can find the truth a lot faster. It builds up, and we see much clearer. But I can't show you, nor can you show anyone, all we can do is to put forth what we have found. And anyone who has seen enough to comprehend it, will then be enriched by what we share. One has to do their inner work if the outer work is going to be comprehended. Even that Theresa Talea book is really, only for people who are really searching for the truth.

Therefore, try not to put anyone down, or yourself, as hard as that may be sometimes, because this place is a heck of a lot more complicated than we've seen, and by helping one another, instead of pushing others back, we can get through to finding the real truth, which does free us. But there is so much work...and it's so difficult. Good luck!
I hope no one minds my writing again, right after a post I had put in earlier?

Humans are always being manipulated in some way or other, and it's not from the good Human heart that these manipulations come from. There are forces that are, and have been, manipulating us for a very long time. These forces are what we call 'the powers that be' because we don't know with our ego who they are. Things don't just happen out of the blue, such as our egos are led to 'believe.' These are all planned activities, and not by us.

*From: *Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR) [which is short for: 'Intelligent Humans as Slaves, Food, Entertainment, and Material Resources'.]

*Excerpt: *
"As far as I can tell so far, humans started out being openly slaughtered - usually as infants or children - wherever it was expedient to do so. In the field and on the building site. However, there were also special purpose facilities with better arrangements for collecting blood. I suspect blood may be more useful in electrical/magnetic technology than we know but that is mere intuition at this stage. Regardless, *we know those facilities as 'communal toilets'.* Again, this was open slaughter. Your hands were tied together in the prey/prayer position and you began your journey to 'Elysia' or Heaven' or whatever.

It's a shame Pavel Verkhov AKA Alexander Alekseev AKA kbogam chose to demonstrate a human slaughter using curvaceous, near-naked young women. In my opinion, he might better have caught the head-trapping functionality of '*communal toilets' *design if he had modelled it using three to 12 year olds. Regardless, the images in his page show how *communal toilets* might have been used as the halal human slaughterhouses some of us suspect they really were.

When that started I can't say. But as the market for human products developed into a demand for human slaves, *so developed a demand for controlled human sentience. Ie, reasoning abilities coupled with automatic safety circuits, such as credulity towards authority and obedience. These **are hard-coded as the 'loyalty loop'**. We see them operating all around us*."


Now this excerpt has something in common with the post 
*From:* "Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?"

*Excerpt:*
"Traditional beliefs also relate how evil spirits are drawn to cesspits. How witches would use unspeakable cocktails of bodily parts in their cauldrons to the chant of “Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble” as in Shakespeare’s Macbeth."..."There is a long established connection between unpleasant bodily secretions and demonic spirits. In older times, houses were fitted with cast iron sewage pipes, probably for this very reason. Cast Iron sewage manhole covers are also still around.

Even the Romans (whoever they were) refused to connect their private latrines to the public sewers for fear of demons entering ther houses.

“_One late Roman writer tells a particularly exciting story about such a demon. A certain Dexianos was sitting on the privy in the middle of the night, the text tells us, when a demon raised itself in front of him with savage ferocity. As soon as Dexianos saw the “hellish and insane” demon, he “became stunned, seized with fear and trembling, and covered with sweat.” Such superstition would provide another good reason for avoiding sewer connections in private house toilets._”

And then *from* this *Opening Post*: 

"By the time Churchill was successful in implementing World War II there was still a great deal of iron in general use. *With the excuse that* imports of iron ore were disrupted,* the British public were asked to *offer up their iron implements – particularly railings – for the ‘war effort’. Aluminium pots and pans were included just to make it seem more credible..."..."Since that time there has been *a great deal of evidence to show that this operation was nothing but a total sham*, that all the iron ended up at the bottom of the River Thames, in the Irish Sea and in various scrapyards."

Which goes to the first excerpt: 

"*so developed a demand for controlled human sentience. Ie, reasoning abilities coupled with automatic safety circuits, such as credulity towards authority and obedience. These **are hard-coded as the 'loyalty loop'**. We see them operating all around us*."

The point I'm trying to make is, one cannot cut some subject* apart from* other subjects. These little parts strewn all over the place, as during one's life where there are memories of things that don't seem to have any value, but that later, when another thought or experience occurs, and that thought, back then, which did not seem important for anything, comes into the picture, and it pulls it all together, suddenly now makes sense of a larger picture that was not seen before, makes all those parts pretty valuable. 

Hence, it's like Don Juan telling Carlos Castaneda that something has been going on for a long time, but that the status quo and Carlos's ego were in the way, and so it took him to the last book of the series to be able to prepare him enough to know what that was he was trying to tell him all along. It's not easy or  pleasant, but is necessary if we are ever going to be free from 'them.'


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 3, 2022)

Belialith said:


> But so has Citezenship, which I noticed you just brushed him aside.



What?



Belialith said:


> Think about it. You're isolated, inside your own little world, and don't realize that many others are also doing* their part*, but that how can we be aware of it, until we find those who are too? And when you find them, how will you know?



Back at yer.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 4, 2022)

@Belialith  I have been puzzling over your recent posts and how they relate to Iron, but now I have realised that they don't have anything to do with it at all. It's all about the "Don't Go Into the Light" thing and your annoyance at my rejection of it. You are not qualified to make any judgements regarding what passed between myself and @Citezenship because you are not in possession of all the facts and you never will be. If your intention is to cause animosity between him and me then I can assure you that you are very much wasting your time.

This "Don't Go Into the Light" thing has come up on the forum previously, but people are reluctant to engage with it because it's not really stolen history and it's a futile discussion as nothing can be proven either way. Any meaningful research or evidence involves dying. You may cite cases of people being placed in a trance and 'regressed', but there's no guarantee that the individual's experience is universal, that he's not channelling a malicious entity or that he's not a liar or even part of a scam. The manipulation of people's expectations of their 'passing over' experience has been going on for centuries in the form of organised belief systems, especially religion. My personal view is that this is due to the experience being determined and created by belief in the expectation or expectation of the belief - same difference really. Accounts given by mediums who claim to have contacted the dead verify this. For example, soldiers who died in battle will find themselves in a hospital; Christians will arrive at The Pearly Gates; Jehovah's Witnesses will lie down and await the Trumpet; others will encounter their relatives ready to greet them, etc, it's a highly individual and personalised experience. To me, this "Don't Go Into the Light" thing is just another manipulation, but a very nasty and sinister one because it may well create exactly the scenario it proposes for the individual who believes and expects it.

You obviously won't agree with any of this, but I respect your right to your own opinion and I ask that you respect mine. Just because someone disagrees with you or offers another perspective, it doesn't necessarily mean that they are an egomaniac, it simply means they have a different point of view. I'm sure you will want to discuss this further, but rather than contaminating this thread any more than you have already you should either start your own or maybe do it in the other thread you have been quoting from - the one with all the cannibals in it. This thread is about Iron, not Scottish History, cheese or not going into the light. Any further discussion here will not be welcome. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## The Illuminator (Mar 21, 2022)

Great thread. I hope this adds to the debate.

 Iron is considered the most stable element known to man. 

Iron is a "special" element because of its nuclear binding energy. The very basic idea is that when you fuse two light elements together, you get a heavier element plus energy. You can do this up _to_ iron. Similarly, if you have a heavy element that undergoes fission and splits into two lighter elements, you also release energy. Down _to_ iron. The physical reason for this has to do with the balance between nuclear forces and the electromagnetic force.

Due to the way these energies work, and because iron is thus thought of as the most stable, if you want to get energy from fusion or fission, your best bet is to use atoms that are farthest away from iron -- very light (like hydrogen) or very heavy (like uranium).

As a side note, this is also why type 2 supernovae happen -- the star can no longer gain energy from fusion because it can't fuse past iron, so the outward pressure from energy generation stops and the star collapses.


Please extend me the courtesy of a caveat. In so the last two plus years of scamdemic has made me question EVERYTHING that I have learned from mainstream. The paragraphs above included.


----------



## grav (Mar 22, 2022)

M





The Illuminator said:


> Great thread. I hope this adds to the debate.
> 
> Iron is considered the most stable element known to man.
> 
> ...



May I suggest another scam to question? The Atom theory, which presents a nucleus around which electrons orbit. The Electric Universe presents a solid "mass" of dielectrons in the aether. No empty spaces in between.
The atom is not unlike the solar system model, which I question.


----------



## The Illuminator (Mar 22, 2022)

grav said:


> M
> 
> May I suggest another scam to question? The Atom theory, which presents a nucleus around which electrons orbit. The Electric Universe presents a solid "mass" of dielectrons in the aether. No empty spaces in between.
> The atom is not unlike the solar system model, which I question.



I hear you loud and clear Grav. It seems like us slaves been scammed since time memorial. On some occasions difficult to distinguish between truth and fiction. That's why I'm veering towards KD-755 suggestion of rejecting everything and starting from scratch again with a better understanding of correct methods and verifiable repeatable data.

I am a master of science so will be more difficult to shed the atom theory and subsequently QM. I love both subjects as they answered a lot of my questions regarding elements, periodic table, Chaos theory, fractals, mandlebrot set, golden ratio, finnobacci etc.... I guess those things still can hold true without atom theory. 

There is so much beauty inherent in the fabric of our reality. I guess sometimes the stamp collector in all of us just wants to quantify and classify it. Which for an individual human is probably folly, with the amount of time one spends on this realm. However for our species we should endeavour to at least try and answer the big questions out there. That's where I feel the most pain. Apart from token observatories, museums etc the ruling class controller's don't give a rats ass in progressing the human race.we should be colonising space, mining asteroids. All we get is poop stories from Nasa .They just want to line their pockets and keep us slaves down. Wankers.

This series was a personal favorite. By Jim Al Khalili.

Part 1. Atom: Clash of Titans


_View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x61000w_



Part 2.Atom: Key to the cosmos

_View: https://vimeo.com/74116998_


Part 3. Atom: Reality is an illusion
_View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x61042n_


----------

